# Swivel or not



## Gramps50 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have always been in the habit of putting a swivel with a clasp on it on the end of the line then attaching either a lure or maybe a leader with a hook. Rarely do I tie directly to anything other than a swivel. How do you do it?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 17, 2012)

Depends on the lure - adding anything can change the way a lure will run. Most crank baits I remove the split ring and use a very small Dulock 


For my bigger stuff I (along with most striper guys) will use a Spin Link Clip as they offer the most secure connection and lightest weight


----------



## 200racing (Apr 17, 2012)

i use the palomar for just about every thing. ive tied it some much i can probably do it faster then messing with that tiny clip with my sausage fingers  only thing i throw with snap swivels is a A-rig.


----------



## nomowork (Apr 17, 2012)

I have stopped using clasps on swivels and just take a little more time to tie a leader on my swivels. I finds that I snag a lot less now.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 17, 2012)

I prefer a fast Palomar knot as well for most lures. Sometimes I'll use a "speed clip" from Bass Pro early in the day when I'm changing out a lot of lures to see what works. It comes in handy on larger spinner baits, since a Palomar knot tends to use up more line with those. Like Captain A said, just make sure you do some test casts to see if the lure action looks the same.

Here's a link: https://www.basspro.com/Norman-Lures-Speed-Clips/product/1625/136717


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 17, 2012)

I used to use the Speed clips - but on heavy lures I found out that they can open - so no more


Again, if I am using a clip i am removing the front split ring 1st

Some lures will run far better off the clip then a direct tie


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 17, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> I prefer a fast Palomar knot as well for most lures. Sometimes I'll use a "speed clip" from Bass Pro early in the day when I'm changing out a lot of lures to see what works. It comes in handy on larger spinner baits, since a Palomar knot tends to use up more line with those. Like Captain A said, just make sure you do some test casts to see if the lure action looks the same.
> 
> Here's a link: https://www.basspro.com/Norman-Lures-Speed-Clips/product/1625/136717


Those are interesting looking, guess I'll be checking them out on the next trip to BP

I have heard of some people who use a small loop knot to tie on lures to help make them run true.


----------



## Jay415 (Apr 17, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> ...Again, if I am using a clip i am removing the front split ring 1st...


will a split ring and a clip really mess with the action? Wouldn't there be more movement?


----------



## PSG-1 (Apr 18, 2012)

As I fish in saltwater, around oyster reefs, etc, I always tie a swivel to my line, then I use 18-24" of 20 lb fluorocarbon leader, and tie to the rig.


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 18, 2012)

Hard baits get the O-ring removed and will be attached to a duo-lock, no swivel. Every thing else, like tubes, flukes, wacky rigs are tied direct with a doubled Trilene knot.


----------



## xbacksideslider (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah, many lures like the looseness of a clip or split ring.

I like the palomar but isn't there a question about the palomar and braid?


----------



## fender66 (Apr 24, 2012)

NOT. Stopped using those a long time ago.

....except I do throw a lot of Wiggle Warts. They come with a swivel...I always use those. They just don't swim the same without it.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 24, 2012)

i fly fish alot and i'm noticing alot of guys are starting to use swivels.i still don't know why. i've also found when i use a flatfish,they work way better without a swivel or a split ring.


----------



## wihil (Apr 26, 2012)

Duo locks on hard bait, tied on hooks/jigs, and swivel locks for harnesses.


----------

